# Motobecane Vent Noir Questions - Top tube, decals, BD vs Sportymama?



## Lucho (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello,
First post, so please be kind. I looked to see if these questions had been asked/answered and could not find any information through the Search function.

I'm considering buying a Motobecane Vent Noir, as it would fit my needs and budget very well. I also find it to be visually appealing, which is of some concern when I'm spending this much money on anything.

*My three questions:*

1. Does anyone here have a 52cm Vent Noir? I'm 5'7", with a 30" inseam...so I think that would be my size. If so, do you have pictures of it anywhere online? I ask because I purchased a bike last year online from a different company. The picture online showed a horizontal top-tube, which looked great to me...but at my size, it had a sloping top tube, which I was not expecting. Perhaps it's because I grew up watching the Tour in the mid 80's, when all top tubes were horizontal...but that's what I'm looking for. I would love to see pictures of a 52cm Vent Noir to see what it would actually look like, and to make sure the frame doesn't look much different from the site. I know that this is an aesthetic concern, and that performance etc are more important...but I had to ask.

2. The second question is _really_ about looks, so forgive me again. Are the decals on the Vent Noir frame removable, or are they under the clearcoat? What about the decals on the wheels? My dream would be to have a plain, black bike...I know, kinda' weird...but the simpler the better. I would almost pay a bit extra for an unbranded frame.

3. Does anyone see a reason for ordering from Bikes Direct over SportyMama Bikes, or the other way around? SportyMama's site has a phone number, which makes me feel better about ordering, should something go wrong.

A big thank you in advance to anyone who can give me some insight.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought my fiancee a Vent Noir in September 2007. The bike looks like the pic on the BD site. Top tube is just slightly sloped - so little that it appears horizontal.

Decals are under the clear coat.

Size? Pants inseam is a poor way of determining fit, especially since the more important dimensions relate to reach - from torso to handlebars. However, She is 5-4, avg dimensions and fits well on the 50cm. I'm 5-8 and find both 54 and 52cm frames from other BD models workable. At 5-7, if you are of average leg and torso length, should be fine on a 52.

FWIW, I've bought 4 bikes from BD over the last few years. I've received excellent customer service. Sportymama may be an eBay presence for BD, though I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rogerstg said:


> Sportymama may be an eBay presence for BD, though I have no personal experience with them.


Sportymama is a relative of Mike at BD...you won't have any issues with either company


----------



## Lucho (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you so much for the information! I actually just found out (via a post I had not found earlier) that the decals in the wheels are in fact removable...so that's very good news. Maybe I'll figure something out for the decals on the frame. I quickly thought about getting it painted or something...but that's probably more money than such an inexpensive bike/frame is worth. I don't mean that as a put down to the bike (I'm going to be getting one after all) but perhaps I should just leave it alone.

Regarding size, I measured my inseam based on an image I found online...putting a book between my legs and marking the high point that it reaches on the wall. It was based on that that I'm basing my 30" measurment. Still, sounds about right.

If anyone has pictures of a 52, it would be great to see them...but I think Rogerstg has largely answered my questions.


----------

